# Returning to warhammer 40k - Grey knights



## Lord Crowe (Apr 3, 2011)

after 5 years of leaving my armies, paints, scenery and codex's behind i have sought to return one day. that day was today! 
I set for games workshop wanting to immerse myself in the hobby with the new grey knights (BTW look great!) and have thought to come onto these forums i have long forgotten to ask for your wisdom.
what is the best grey knight list for a casual player who wants to have fun playing and painting. tournaments will also be a pastime i would like to return to. 

Please help me and any advice would be grand!
Thanks and have a nice sunday (or the day it is when you are reading this thread)


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

I would hesitate to give you a list to play as any grey knight list will be very dependent on your play style. Do you prefer to dive headlong into your enemy maximizing your Force Weapons? Then Terminators, Purifers, and Stormraven/Land Raiders will be your units of choice. Do you prefer to sit back, lay down fire, and then counter assualt your enemy as he closes in? Then Strike Squads, Inquistorial Henchman, and Dreadnoughts are the way to go. Or do you prefer maximum mobility to reach out at objectives and squishy units your opponent is trying to hide? Then Strike Squads, Interceptors, and Dread Knights are the weapons you want. 

It all comes down to play style.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

Welcome to the Brotherhood. 
SlamHammer has it good again. But based on your passion for painting, I will give a list thats not hard to assemble, but leaves lots of room for details and not bad on the pocket book:

HQ- Inquisitor, power armour, 2x servo-skulls (39)

Troop- 10 Terminators, 2xpsycannon, psybolt ammo, banner (495)

Troop- 10 Terminators, 2xpsycannon, psybolt ammo, banner (495)

Troop- 10 Terminators, 2xpsycannon, psybolt ammo (470)

Simple set up, 6 boxes of terminators, 1 space marine vet sgt model (for the Inquisitor). Terminators are easy to paint and have a lot of detail to help them look good, plus larger bases make for better details for basing.
Weapon loadouts, 2 DaemonHammer per squad, swords and Halberds on the rest(your choice, or go 2 Hammers, 7 halberds).

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------

